# Loking for good hospital for Gerd tests and surgery



## hoezap (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello

I am new in this forum, thank you for joining me

I've been suffering for acid reflux for 10 years

I am looking for a good Hospital, better if it is located near Shropshire, where I they can sussted me all the tests I need to do and eventualy the best surgery option for my-self

Thank you in advance for your support


----------

